# Just bought this 1952 Schwinn Hornet



## cyberpaull (Apr 7, 2012)

Just bought this bike last week fully restored. Happy with the deal and the bike.


----------



## MR D (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfection! I would be happy too! Very nice ride.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 8, 2012)

*hornett*

im glad you happy with the bike paul im glad it went to a good home...if you need anything let me know.


----------

